# My new PC



## Komputronik (Dec 18, 2010)

System Name:	GameON Ultimate RIG
Processor:	        Dual Xeon X5680 @ 4750MHz
Motherboard:	EVGA SR-2
Cooling:	        Liquid
Memory:	        12GB Corsair Dominator 2000 89824@ 1900 MHz 99924
Video Card:   	Quad SLI GTX 580
Hard Disk:	        2x SSD Corsair F90 in RAID0 + WD Black
Optical Drive:	BLR/DVD/RW
CRT/LCD Model:	HP LP3065
Case:          	Corsair OBSIDIAN 800D
PSU:          	Silverstone 1500W
Benchmarks:	http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2874006

Final result:         http://www.benchmark.pl/news/show/news_id/33471






the beginning:

so yesterday i brought home most of things and the fun has began. 
RIG in final will be: 
SR-2 
Dual Intel Xeon 5680 
12GB of Corsair RAM 2000MHz 8 9 87 24
4 x GTX 580 
2 x 90GB SSD in RAID by Corsair FORCE SERIES
1 x WD Calviar Black 1TB and more after im all done 
1500W PSU from Silverstone 
LC for CPUs & GPUs - blocks, pump and rads, Scythe & Phobya fans
Corsair 800D with my mod for SR-2 

Actually awaiting shipment of :
more free time to play with it!!!


and those who are helping me are:
Komputronik!!! - http://www.Komputronik.com


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 18, 2010)

subscribed.
eager to see the finish product


and welcome to TPU!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2010)

*welcome to TPU komp *

Damn! That is an expensive rig you will have there, it's gonna be a beastly build! I can't wait to see this..


----------



## Komputronik (Dec 20, 2010)

unfortunatly my 360 rad was leaking so i couldn't not play with it durring the weekend. new rad is already on its way. gona post some pics soon
thanks to this now i have big orange stain on my wall


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 20, 2010)

*H-h-h-holy fudge!*

Subscribed, just because.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 20, 2010)

it looks nice, im waiting for the next story


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 20, 2010)

Subscribed for pics


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 1, 2011)

curently runing at 4,25GHz

my Windows7 rank shows 7,8 on CPU and RAM and 7,9 on the rest, after overclock to 4,25GHz it doesnt want to finish the test, stops at tesking drives, any ideas?

tried to play with CPU v but it didnt help


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to TPU and Happy New Year!

Unfortunately that pic isn't loading for me.


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome to TPU and Happy New Year!
> 
> Unfortunately that pic isn't loading for me.



try now


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 1, 2011)

No pics are loading


----------



## Frick (Jan 1, 2011)

Still no pics.

Crazy build though, almost enough to make fitseries jealous.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

Where are they


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> Still no pics.
> 
> Crazy build though, almost enough to make fitseries jealous.



thats my goall 

but big respect for him!!!


and as for pics -  i dont get it, they are on my screen
temporarly i can check them out here


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> thats my goall
> 
> but big respect for him!!!
> 
> ...



i've been clicked it..

Attachments are not available: Download requirements not met


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2011)

This will be an interesting beast.  

Nice to have a sponsor, huh?


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 1, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> This will be an interesting beast.
> 
> Nice to have a sponsor, huh?



it would be, but i do not have a sponsor


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> it would be, but i do not have a sponsor



My mistake. 



Komputronik said:


> and those who are helping me are:
> Komputronik!!! - http://www.Komputronik.com


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 1, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> My mistake.



well, Komputronik is me 

also needed to get my stuff from somewhere


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> well, Komputronik it me
> 
> also needed to get my stuff from somewhere



Cool.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 1, 2011)

No offense, but none of your threads either here or on EVGA show any pics....


----------



## KieX (Jan 1, 2011)

Really looking forward to the pics.

(Btw if you want, use the techpowerup image hosting: http://www.techpowerup.org/)


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 2, 2011)

KieX said:


> Really looking forward to the pics.
> 
> (Btw if you want, use the techpowerup image hosting: http://www.techpowerup.org/)



i did and i hope ull see it now

and as for evga - i see pics there ;/
i dont get it


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Jan 2, 2011)

i see them

holy


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

WTH MOnster stuffs, why don't you put these onto your case for decent look..  a bit messy..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL we have anther fitseies3 here


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 2, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> WTH MOnster stuffs, why don't you put these onto your case for decent look..  a bit messy..



im waiting for this to arive


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 2, 2011)

O M G
I'm falling off the chair... epic system, simply a monster...


----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, that's nice. Now waiting for the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello again,

friday i finaly got my mod so today(saturday) i started to modify my case, her are some photos:
with my cat inside 









































i need a hole !




rad need air to breath !









and some preparations for after the case gets some paint 

































more tommorow


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 16, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> Hello again,
> 
> friday i finaly got my mod so today(saturday) i started to modify my case, her are some photos:
> with my cat inside
> ...



DUDE! Words cannot describe

MORE TOMORROW.................. MORE NOW!


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 16, 2011)

thank you, thank you


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 16, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> Hello again,
> 
> friday i finaly got my mod so today(saturday) i started to modify my case, her are some photos:
> with my cat inside
> ...



Those cards and water blocks look beautiful! 

And nice cat too.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 16, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> thank you, thank you



No!.................Thankyou


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

I think my head exploded! This is epic!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2011)

"Holy sh*t" can't even describe what's going through my mind.  You sir ...


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 16, 2011)

That... is... insane. My brain ruptured when I saw that.


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 16, 2011)

gona use it to play  Angry Birds 

Update:
need to see how it looks with paint, mount everything and fill it with liquid. New pics in 2-3 hours


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 16, 2011)

2 - 3hrs


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2011)

Komputronik said:


>



Did you lap the cores on the video cards?  This one seems to not have any writing on it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 16, 2011)

It looks like it has a nicely applied coat of thermal compound to me.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 16, 2011)

Feser fluid and ek rads? ugh.


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 16, 2011)

ye ye ye, uploading photos atm

3d mark ventage without oc 53k scroe


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 16, 2011)

Wtf...... what monster that you've got!


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 16, 2011)

and here they are:

beauti with paint on:





hole made for LC:





lets role:










Laidies on boeard! took me liek 5 mins to put them inside 











bloody stains...





there was leaks...





time for power:





2x 90GB ssd for system and WD Black for fun


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 16, 2011)

and MORE:







three spaceships are comming to earth:





it blows warm air, my kitten likes it:





test run, no oc, no nothing, default settings...


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Lionheart (Jan 16, 2011)

I love you & hate you at the same time


----------



## ale86cuba (Jan 16, 2011)

I can see the pics no prob!!! Nice beast!!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 17, 2011)

It is a work of art.  That's what the cat is saying.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my ....

That is one sexy rig. Little too rich for my blood, but sexy nonetheless.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 17, 2011)

How are fans configured? Do you plan to run the rig with side-panel on? Intake could be a very real problem.


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 17, 2011)

with side panel on after 1h of 3d mark vantage, with fans @ 1560 rpm temp of liquid was 30c before CPUs and 36,9  going out of GPU's

i can set fans to 3000 rpm


testing with OC this evening...


----------



## arroyo (Jan 17, 2011)

@Komputronik
Wstydziłbyś się robić darmową reklamę sklepowi na szanującym się forum.
Musze jednak przyznać, że sprzęt złożyłeś zabójczy.

(translation)
Greetings and welcome. Nice to see you on this forums. 
Must say, that you have build one kick-ass computer.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jan 17, 2011)

N_a_s_t_y_!!!:d


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 18, 2011)

little oc:

4,0 GHz







another magic number i saw, on auto  - 4,5GHz






4,75 GHz was a bit too much and PC didnt want to work propely






so i downgraded bclk to 186 and got fully stable PC


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2011)

P0!!! 

You caused the score to overflow!


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 18, 2011)

need help with getting stable 5 GHz, thats my goal, and more after i get to 5GHz


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> It is a work of art.  That's what the cat is saying.



Wow I thought I sunk a lot of money into my Jeep. Round figure ?


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 18, 2011)

lets not talk about the money...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 19, 2011)

:d





komputronik said:


> lets not talk about the money...


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, there is nothing else i can say do or whatever

got it to stable 4,8GHz but after 2h something went wrong and now it doesnt go any further than this:








190 MHz x 25 at 1,525v, max temp under stress 78c
this settings it works 100% stable so i decided to submit score

but it said:
Your result has the following problem(s) and will not be shown for example on leaderboards: The physics score is invalid. PhysX GPU acceleration used, Processor is not recognized, Graphics driver is not approved

i closed my case, the work is done, 4,75 it is!


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 22, 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2874006


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice run! Now, time to make your specs visible. 
techPowerUp! Forums





Make sure that's set to yes.


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run! Now, time to make your specs visible.
> techPowerUp! Forums
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110122/Capture021.jpg
> Make sure that's set to yes.



done


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 22, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2874006



*Impressive.  Most impressive.*


----------



## Komputronik (Mar 1, 2011)

final result:
http://www.benchmark.pl/news/show/news_id/33471


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 1, 2011)

A thing of beauty indeed.  Haven't seen to many quad SLI, and none that look so clean.

A great achievement.  

Now if only I could read Polish. 

Question.  Is the pump in the XSPC bay resevoir, and is there just one pump?

Thanks.


----------



## Komputronik (Mar 1, 2011)

just 1 and its a single pomp not integrated with resevoir


----------

